# Baby Oil Panic!



## RocketHedge (Sep 22, 2009)

I've read in a number of places that a few drops of baby oil can help soothe dry skin. However, when I put a few drops on Rocket, she started freaking out, running around all over the place, thrashing and jumping! After a few moments I panicked and raced her to the bath to wash her off, after which she seemed to calm down. 

Did I do something wrong? She's always been very particular about who touches her, so its possible that she didn't like the way it felt, but I've never heard of any hedge behaving in that way.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

baby oil is scented...so most hedgies don't like it as they are very sensitve to smells. Try using flax seed oil instead it works better and doesnt' seem to bother them. You can buy capsules in the vitamin section ofmost drug stores and just poke a capsule with a pin and squeeze it on your hedgie. Bathing her right away when she freaked out was the right thing to do.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Baby oil is horrible to use and can actually make dry skin worse. Dermatologists are against it for humans because it irritates the skin.


----------



## RocketHedge (Sep 22, 2009)

So, flax seed oil is the way to go? How should it be applied? A few drops on the back? In the bath?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

You can directly drop the flax oil into their back.

I prefer doing an oil rinse instead. Where I'll empty an entire capsule into a small cup, fill it with warm water, and then gently pour that over my boy's back. I just find that it spreads more evenly.


----------

